# Postwar ZW question



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all. Gotta funny question. I took the top off my ZW and found 2 TVS wired together in Where the breaker is supposed to be{I think].Would they take the place of the breaker. I don`t like that setup but I need rollers and some more work on it. I`d like to run it for awhile tho. Works good,so far. I`ll be putting a 15 amp breaker and a TVS between the tranny and track tho.

What do you think? Thanks for your input.
Have a great weekend.Sanepilot:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

My understanding was that a TVS appeared as an open circuit till a transient occurred which was then shorted to ground.

A circuit breaker on the other hand passes current until its threshold is reached and then it becomes an open circuit.

The two aren't interchangeable.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*ZW*

Hi,RK I agree with you. I`m assuming that`s why theyre inside. I think the fuse breaker is on the right side of the ZWs down low unless someone has moved it. I`m not too knowledgeable with transformers but I`m learning. I`ll take her apart and look closer.


Thanks,have a great weekend,sanepilot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

rkenney said:


> My understanding was that a TVS appeared as an open circuit till a transient occurred which was then shorted to ground.
> 
> A circuit breaker on the other hand passes current until its threshold is reached and then it becomes an open circuit.
> 
> The two aren't interchangeable.


They certainly aren't interchangeable, but a TVS can fail shorted or open. A majority will most likely fail shorted, but not all of them. They also can simply degrade.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*ZW*

Hi,all... Got a closer look and really didn`t know what I was looking for. I`m to google for a photo of a PW breaker so I`ll know what I`m looking for. I can take those TVRs out of the tranny very easy. Do I solder the wire theyre attached to back where the TVRS are soldered??Theyre soldered to the shiny shell on the right side of [I think] the control something or other. This shell has what looks like a spark plug hole in the side of it. 
Possible too small for me to get a photo. It is down inside. I`ve saw on Ebay what is looks like a small spark plug that the wire is soldered on the end of it.Hope this makes sense.All well that is what I get for buying off ebay.LOL

Any help appreciated,Thanks,sanepilot-Have a good evening


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*tvs*

Tnx for the replys,guys. I found my answers. Good old internet for other forums,ebay,Mtf and all.Out they come from inside tomorrow if I get time.LOL

Have a great weekend,everyone. Sanepilot


----------

